# small sac



## mommy_2008

i wanted to know if anyone ever had a successful baby that had a small sac? im 7 weeks and at 6 weeks they did an ultra sound because i was having cramps and they said the baby was fine but the sac was small. Does anyone else have this problem??:coffee:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun. I haven't personally had this problem, but my friend has. She has 4 kids, the last 2 are twins. One of the twins constantly had a poor quality, small-looking sac. Her consultant told her to expect the worst, and that the baby may be a so called "vanishing twin". Well, he wasn't and is now a happy, healthy 2yr old ;) 

Incidentally, I had a normal looking gestational and yolk sac in this, my 4th pregnancy, but the embryo was small for dates. I have begun to miscarry this week :( As I understand it, it is the embryo which counts, and not the sac. Good luck xxx


----------



## caronurse

yes!! I'm 9 weeks today and had an u/s last friday and the gestational sac was 9 days later then the growth of the baby. I've been very worried. I have another u/s this coming Friday! Any updates on your part?


----------



## caronurse

Hi Mommy_2008,
I'm 9 weeks today and had an u/s last friday and I was told that the gestational sac was small compared to the normal growing baby. The baby also had a strong heartbeat. I've been very worried. I have another u/s this coming Friday! Any updates on your part?


----------



## mommy_2008

yeah i have good news they told me that the baby would not survive but i kept on i didnt give up i drunk lots of water like 4 to 5 cups a day for 2 weeks and the sac turned normal size now im 16 1/2 weeks and going strong the sac is still a day behind but the doc. said that is fine it wont hurt the baby so my advice drink lots of water it works.:thumbup: 

good luck keep me updated:hugs:


----------



## caronurse

Oh! That's AMAZING! So happy for you 
I've been drinking at least 2 litres of water a day. That's not counting the milk and juice that I also drink :) Hope it will help. We'll find out on Friday. The baby was perfect size, with a strong heartbeat and the yolk sac was the perfect size as well. So my MD basically said that we have 3 positives and 1 negative goind on. Before last Friday, I wasn't drinking enough. I wonder if that's what caused the small gestational sac!


----------



## mommy_2008

thats good but if it dnt get normal by friday dnt panic it take about 2 weeks or more but as long as this friday the baby has a good heart beat ur good.


----------



## caronurse

oh! mommy_2008! I forgot to ask you. Was there a big difference between the size of your baby and the size of the sac?


----------



## caronurse

Well, I've read that the sac is supposed to grow 1mm a day. But my first U/S at 6 weeks showed that it was 8.9mm and last Friday it was 14mm. So it basically grew 5.1mm in 15 days. Were you resting alot?


----------



## mommy_2008

well my sac was almost a week and a half behind and i was not resting alot just drinking water no excerize tho just walked around u know same old stuff u do on a daily basis.


----------



## caronurse

Thanks Mommy_2008 for your reply!! I can't wait for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## samita singh

This is my 1st pregnancy. My first ultrasound which was at 6weeks of my pregnancy shows that my gestational sac is 5weeks old where as my yolk sac is 6weeks old. 
There is one week discrepancy in the growth of the two. 
Has anyone experienced that ever? Is it something to worry?
*fingers crossed*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jen Wysocki

caronurse said:


> Thanks Mommy_2008 for your reply!! I can't wait for tomorrow morning!! :)

How did this turn out?


----------

